# Bye for now, baby.



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My nephew's cat, Tigger died earlier this week and is now buried in my garden. She was opinionated from the moment she arrived, 16 and a bit years ago when he was still in school. She was a really madam. She was so fluffy and innocent looking but was selective in the extreme when it came to who she accepted. Although she ended her life with him as a married man with thee children, she made life a sheer misery for several girlfriend!!

We have known the end was coming from kidney failure and related problems for a while. I really hoped that she wouldn't die while he was away on holiday and my sister and I were in charge of her - not that anyone was really in charge of Tigger. She was so good - she really perked up, eating everything we gave her and rushing to meet us when we came in, right alongside her two younger friends. 

The day he came home she took a turn for the worse although she was still able to make a fuss of him and his daughter (she didn't really care about the others even when in good health).

She died peacefully in her sleep on Monday evening. 

She could be a pain in the backside (ask my poor long suffering dog!) but I loved her to bits and my nephew and my sister are totally devastated.

Don't rest in peace, Tigs - live it up!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss... but at least he got to see her again, and she is no longer suffering. I'm sure she'll be waiting for you all at the Rainbow Bridge, and giving the other critters heck in the meantime :-D


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like she was waiting for your nephew to get home before passing away. Very touching.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Warm hugs to all of you....I know the pain.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a shame. Celebrate the long life, you'll meet again.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Kathy


----------

